# Why do you R on FN ttC?



## anothersam (25 Jan 2014)

I'm looking for material for the FNRttC exhibition on my oddly named blog. If you'd like to share the reasons why you feel the urge to go to the middle of a busy roundabout in the middle of the night (for some) then get thee to a coast, and don't mind if I copy from here to paste there (giving full credit, of course), please tell your story.

edit: link changed to new home on old site


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Jan 2014)

You see a busy roundabout and I get the impression that you associate that with danger, the roundabout in question has traffic signals which permits the safe flow of all types of traffic including horses which frequent this roundabout.
I personally view the meeting point as being a national and beautiful landmark which was present long before the motorcar dominated London's landscape and that particular roundabout. More people should stop and view this impressive monument rather just pass it by imho

The ride to the coast is without doubt one of the most exceptionally well organized group rides I have ever been on, there is safey in numbers alone but it is the extensive knowledge of the routes by the organizer, not to mention the simple but clear rules which make it effective.
Everyone gets involved from the way markers to the tail end Charlie's fixing the punctures and broken bikes, to the people kind enough to get out of bed at god forsaken times of the morning to offer refreshments.

You can be on a single speed, an old brompton, a bso, a carbon rocketship.. It makes no difference as at a fnrtcc ride we all belong. The fnrttc is so much more than just a bike ride for when the morning sun comes up I see the dawn of a new day and relish the night spent with people helping one another, befriending new people, l have new friends and enjoyed socialising with them and old friends alike.
The fnrtcc is a very pure simple and uncomplicated experience in what for me remains a complicated and stressfull life. I for one am very thankful for them... Describing them as a bike ride, is like describing a national monument as nothing more than a roundabout.
It is only when you stop and look around at either that you notice how amazing they are.


----------



## User10571 (25 Jan 2014)

You really need to ask?
I wrote this a long time ago. In another place. Chances are you probably still have it, Sam


Night rides. Why?

The lack of traffic.
The ability to ride four abreast.
The silence.
The night time noises.
The smells.
The temperature changes.
The white line and the silhouettes flashing past.
The camaraderie.
The feeling that at that time the world is yours.


Love it.


----------



## anothersam (25 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> You see a busy roundabout and I get the impression that you associate that with danger



Not at all; I love roundabouts. I'm reasonably fond of that one. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Jan 2014)

Speaking as another long serving individual, the reasons have altered over the years.

My first FNRttC was in 2005. In the 10 years prior to that, I'd mainly been an occasional commuter, but probably since about 2003 I'd started going out more often, doing longer rides, then in 2004 I got a "proper" road bike, and realised that much as I enjoyed heading off to somewhere new, it could be a bit boring. And then on a forum a long, long way from here, I read tales of night time escapes from London, and an early morning secret rendezvous at Gatwick, followed by a fry up by the sea. The quirkiness of the concept of a night ride appealed to me, and I saw it as a way of building up my endurance, and becoming a better, more confident rider. Bear in mind, at the time, I'd never ridden in London, so I wasn't even sure about how to get to HPC! But someone (Arthur) volunteered to chaperone me from the station and that was the start of the FNRttC experience for me.

Back then, I think there was only about 15 people on the ride, so there was no roll-call, no pre-ride speech, not even a "We're on our way!" It was however a complete revelation to me to be riding through the centre of London, with traffic all around, following the wheel in front. I think I really appreciated the essence of the night ride concept once we got out into the countryside, even though at the time I was flagging a bit. The fact that you can be alone and yet be with a group of similar individuals who all have a common aim, both at the same time. I can still remember the feeling of tired elation when we rolled out along the sea front at Brighton, and then posing for a photo shoot. I realised that I wanted to carry on experiencing these things. Later on, I also had other reasons for being out and about, as sadly home wasn't what it used to be, so for a few years until 2011, I viewed the FNRttC as my bit of escapism from somewhere much darker.

Other motivations to carry on doing a night ride, especially in recent years when the ride can have 100+ participants, are helping out at the back, seeing weird sights (Romford nightlife) but also the ability just to have a general chat with friends, about nothing important. All the things User10571 put above, and more.

So as to why a FNRttC, well my explanation is all a bit rambling really, just like the ride itself.


----------



## User10571 (25 Jan 2014)

Who remembers Pascal?
He'd only gone out onna BSO to pick up a take-away pizza in Battersea, and was still with us when we reached Brighton sea front.
I don't think I'll forget his euphoria atop the beacon.
Or Morag, with her tent. Distributing cake and summer fruit to all within reach.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jan 2014)

2891419 said:


> *I can't remember the date of my first one, *which does sadden me a little. We went to Brighton. An impecunious student with knackered tyres had three punctures before we reached Tooting. When we got to Gatwick we had lost a rider and people spent ages looking for him. When we came out of the airport it was chucking it down and half the field decided to quit and go home on the train. The missing rider, who had gone home, turned up at breakfast time. All in all a shambles.
> I wonder how much of the above really is from that ride and how much is mixed up from other ones. You don't by any chance have all the old threads archived somewhere do you Sam?


September 28th 2007 If you recall the missing rider had just turned right, without a word to us, or, indeed, his wife. He made handsome recompense, though


----------



## AKA Bob (25 Jan 2014)

As others have stated riding overnight from London to some seaside Town for a greasy spoon breakfast is not the normal thing todo.

I think I have been involved with the rides since my first FNRttC in June 2008 when I joined the 'Genteal Ride to Brighton'. I had emailed Dellzeqq after seeing an article in one of cycling magazines asking if I and my Brompton could join him for the ride. He replied in very polite terms saying I was very welcome but maybe the Brompton should be left at home. Needless to say I turned up on the Brompton.

So that was the start of some very enjoyable adventures around the Southeast, North West and North East along with two magical FNRttC touring holidays.

There is something magical about cycling along deserted roads awaiting the sunrise with friends and strangers. Sometimes you are all alone in your thoughts and quietness and others you are talking about everything and nothing to others.

The brilliance of these rides is the diverse group of people but the main factor which makes them so enjoyable and popular is Dellzeqq himeself who puts in huge amounts of his own time carrying out recces, keeping us all informed of whats going on and finding those people willing to get up in the middle of the night to offer us refreshments and guiding us in total confidence on the night.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jan 2014)

I enjoy the company and the sheer mad improbability of it all. Here is the early morning drinks party to celebrate Simon's birthday on top of Ditchling Beacon ( year unknown ).


----------



## velovoice (25 Jan 2014)

User10571 said:


> You really need to ask?
> I wrote this a long time ago. In another place. Chances are you probably still have it, Sam
> 
> 
> ...


Something almost Barry-esque about that, User10571. Thank you.

I pondered my own answer to the "why the FNRttC?" question almost a year as I waited impatiently for the 2013 "season" to begin:
http://velovoice.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/the-allure-of-night-ride.html

The Dunwich Dynamo 2010 was the catalyst and it created high expectations. My first FNRttC followed just a few weeks later and those expectations were met and exceeded. (Otherwise, I'd never have come back... and oh, how different my life would be today!)


----------



## User10571 (25 Jan 2014)

velovoice said:


> Something almost Barry-esque about that, User10571. Thank you.
> 
> I pondered my own answer to the "why the FNRttC?" question almost a year as I waited impatiently for the 2013 "season" to begin:
> http://velovoice.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/the-allure-of-night-ride.html


It's no small coincidence. I am , however, very flattered that you should make such a remark.
It was stumbling across Barry's Dun Run FAQs which caused me to buy a bike in 2006.
Some 8 years and ~ 49,000 miles ago.
Words eh? - less is more.
©MvdR

Your blog's a nice read, BTW


----------



## theclaud (25 Jan 2014)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 36892
> View attachment 36891
> I enjoy the company and the sheer mad improbability of it all. Here is the early morning drinks party to celebrate Simon's birthday on top of Ditchling Beacon (* year unknown* ).



2010! That was your first, wasn't it, Slowmo?


----------



## Kies (25 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> You see a busy roundabout and I get the impression that you associate that with danger, the roundabout in question has traffic signals which permits the safe flow of all types of traffic including horses which frequent this roundabout.
> I personally view the meeting point as being a national and beautiful landmark which was present long before the motorcar dominated London's landscape and that particular roundabout. More people should stop and view this impressive monument rather just pass it by imho
> 
> The ride to the coast is without doubt one of the most exceptionally well organized group rides I have ever been on, there is safey in numbers alone but it is the extensive knowledge of the routes by the organizer, not to mention the simple but clear rules which make it effective.
> ...




I tried to pencil something that would equal this, but Mr H has summed up it perfectly


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jan 2014)

What drew me in* was riding the thought of 100km in a safe, non-competitive, way, with little motor traffic, and no need to route find. Plus the sheer and utter improbability of it all.

What kept me coming back for more, over and over, even turning up in strange places to wear a kilt and serve prosecco when I wasn't well enough to ride, was the camaraderie first shown that night in Andy's Cafe, when @Aperitif and @arallsopp invited me to join them at their table. Since then The Fridays has become the origin of fun, friendship, laughter, a few tears, a small amount of vomit, and the source of splendid opportunities to taste a delightful range of malt whiskies and other spirits. My memories of the CTC LGBT Ride to Pride, TEC on the first few days of LonJOG, and cranking down the prom in Southend on a Brompton whilst wearing a kilt in the excellent company of @redfalo will remain with me forever. Oh yeah and that @Agent Hilda and @theclaud and @velovoice and @Mice and @User13710 et al are all babes  of the premier division of womanhood who probably wouldn't even speak to me in daylight off a bike. 

*London - Whitstable was my first back in the days, I want to say 2008, when it went up Croom's Hill and Shooters too. I remember someone crashing on the way to Greenwich, and nearly running them over, and someone's shifter wire snapping in Greenwich and a chain breaking on Shooters.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jan 2014)

Very apt that Sam started this thread, as I first read of the FNRttC on his very own ACF. So thanks for hosting that, Sam. No ambivalence there  This was back in early 2008. I'd been a fairly keen, though short-ranged, leisure cyclist in my teens, but had lapsed from that- never took a bike to uni, and never really got back into the habit when that was done with. I'd always commuted by bike after starting work, but apart from that short hop five days a week, my riding was nothing more than the occasional trip to the shops. My interest in cycling for fun started to re-emerge in 2007, at the end of which I got my (now long sold) Dahon Jetstream XP. When I was searching for info & tips on that bike, I came to ACF, found some threads about this Friday Night Ride thing. Hmmm....At the time, my mileage was still in the baby-steps-building-up stage, probably not much more than fifteen or twenty miles a ride, but my interest was piqued. It was something to aim for. Not then, though. I did the IOW Randonnee for the first time that year- just the 50km route, ended up doing 59 miles total that day and my legs were stiff for a few days. Oh, how that's changed....

May 8 2009. Having built up the mileage through 2008 and stepped it up again at the beginning of the year, I'd just done that year's Randonnee, the full round-the-island job this time, and I knew I was ready for an FNRttC. So there I was at HPC, with ninety or so peeps, and some idea of what to expect, but the reality proved so much more, quite rightly. At times before that night I might have wondered why I'd spent £70 or so on a Hope Vision 1. If I didn't take to this night-riding lark, that was one expensive bit of kit to stick in a cupboard....Pretty much as soon as we set off from that roundabout, the adrenalin, excitement, and grinning kicked in. At the top of Portnalls Road, when the street lights disappeared I switched that Hope on, and instantly knew why I bought it, as there was Light. Much Light. Even by that stage, I was already hooked and knew the light wouldn't be spending much time in storage. The stretch up to Reigate Hill was amazing. Then The Edifice, and Tourist Tony's splendid soup followed by Mrs Hall's splendid rock cakes. We got to the Beacon. I walked a bit of it, but that only made me determined to come back and ride it all the way up. And the thought when I got to the Madeira.....'That was brilliant, when can I do that again?'. And Other Things Like Boring Old Work permitting, I've done pretty much every one I can since. Bought five bikes (one nicked). Done something like 24,000 miles 32,000 miles (missed out a year first time) since I started keeping count at the beginning of 2010. Had the odd dabble into ride organising myself. Ridden to lots of places I'd never been before, and had a new perspective on many others. Gone from riding four or five miles a day to, in one extreme example, two hundred and twenty five miles in a day. The bikes are an essential part of my life in a way they never were a few years ago. And most importantly, I've had a lot of great experiences, with a lot of great people, and made a lot of great friends.

Some people might think we're completely nuts. We know they're talking.....bollards


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2014)

I've only done 5 rides, I think. The initial attraction was the memory of childhood rides from London to the coast (and back) combined with the evident enjoyment and camaraderie that glowed from the Friday night threads on here. And, true to my expectations, there's always a stage of the ride when we seem to have reclaimed the road to ourselves and I get that reminder of my youth. Not the fitness and energy of youth, of course, but that sense of having travelled from the bustling centre of a capital city, through expanses of suburbia to that place where there aren't cars parked everywhere on both sides of the street or cars everywhere jostling for ownership of the space between those parked cars. That's the magic stage of FNRttC rides for me. Somewhere in the middle of that magic stage there's the food stops, and our hosts' abundant goodwill - getting up in the middle of the cold, dark night - still leaves a striking impression on me. And then, after the stop, the thermostat outside has inevitably been set too low and the challenge of waking and warming the body up begins. That bit is torture but there's a breakfast at the end of it! Chips for breakfast are only right after a night on the bike. And the sausages at Burnham!


----------



## Dan B (25 Jan 2014)

I haven't had many opportunies to do the fnrttc - or any other leisure cycling - in the last couple of years, because child. But back in the ACF days I was on pretty much every one, starting with a ride to Southend some time in the autumn of 2007 - or possibly a year either side of that - and what I wrote at the time about transitions is probably still how I feel about the ride. But it's a long time since acf went to the wall, I didn't keep copies of anything I put there, and I may have made more sense in memory than in fact.

There is a mini-roundabout and an incline somewhere out past Tooting (Mitcham?) on the Brighton route that for me always marks the end of the beginning. Suddenly there are no buildings on the left hand side of the road and the air gets damper and about two degrees colder. Coming out of Gatwick airport at daybreak used to be another of those waypoint events. And then there's the right turn somewhere on the route to Whitstable (I think it's that route) where we stop and regroup and wonder if it's light enough yet to turn the rear lights off.

In 2014 I would very much like to resume the overnight wheelery. But I also hope to be dad*2 in June, so we'll see how that works out. That's a transition of another kind, I suppose


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jan 2014)

theclaud said:


> 2010! That was your first, wasn't it, Slowmo?


 Yep, that was my first. We had a lot of laughs sitting in the sun outside the cafe drinking a fair amount of beer. I knew then that it was my kind of activity.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2014)

theclaud said:


> 2010! That was your first, wasn't it, Slowmo?


That was my first ride too. Also my first attempt at Ditchling Beacon and my first hundred miles.

Me? I hate riding in the dark and can't wait for that first light to appear. However, FNRttC provides an opportunity to chat at a relaxed pace with the friends I've made over the years and with new friends I make on the night. It also results in me having a full belly from a full english breakfast and being in a convenient place for a blast back to home on a Saturday morning before the traffic gets stoopid.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2014)

Dan B said:


> I haven't had many opportunies to do the fnrttc - or any other leisure cycling - in the last couple of years, because child. But back in the ACF days I was on pretty much every one, starting with a ride to Southend some time in the autumn of 2007 - or possibly a year either side of that - and what I wrote at the time about transitions is probably still how I feel about the ride. But it's a long time since acf went to the wall, I didn't keep copies of anything I put there, and I may have made more sense in memory than in fact.
> 
> *There is a mini-roundabout and an incline somewhere out past Tooting (Mitcham?) *on the Brighton route that for me always marks the end of the beginning. Suddenly there are no buildings on the left hand side of the road and the air gets damper and about two degrees colder. Coming out of Gatwick airport at daybreak used to be another of those waypoint events. And then there's the right turn somewhere on the route to Whitstable (I think it's that route) where we stop and regroup and wonder if it's light enough yet to turn the rear lights off.
> 
> In 2014 I would very much like to resume the overnight wheelery. But I also hope to be dad*2 in June, so we'll see how that works out. That's a transition of another kind, I suppose


That for me was the point at which I started to breath. I'd have been panting, sweating, hearing the blood pound in my ears all the way through Battersea, Clapham, Tooting and Mitcham. Then I'd do the way finding at the roundabout, count them through and almost faint with relief. After that it was a haul back to the front, but the worry was off my shoulders.


----------



## User10571 (26 Jan 2014)

I think the turning point was here, before which we were a smallish bunch of mates who gathered under the direction of Dellzeqq, and a fullish moon, and headed for the coast.
The last time we stopped at the house of the immigration officer I think our number was something like 42.
Standing room only. And some of it outdoors.
The ride at the end of the month in which that article was published was when the FNRttC went galactic.
Someone will correct me, but I think we had 96 on the ride.
Simon asked me to lead it.
I was petrified, in no small way.
I think the best mileage I have gleaned from the FNRttC are the rides where I've gone out with a select few, either during the day, or at night, to check out new destinations and the routes which would lead us there.
For me, they were, and always will be, magic miles.


----------



## Wobblers (26 Jan 2014)

@Flying Dodo's tale is remarkably similar to my own. I had discovered, in a dull moment when I should have been working, on the old acf forum that there were a bunch of nutters who liked night rides as much as I did. I just had to find out just what the fuss was.

So, February 2010 found me catching the train to London, my first time in London on a bike. Fortunately, I'd arranged to meet the ever urbane @redfalo who guided us through the London traffic to HPC. Whereupon, already shivering despite all the layers I was wearing, I wondered just what I'd got myself into. Just how insane was I?

About 30 miles later I had my answer. Thirty very _wet _miles, as I remember. We had just set off from the halfway stop (a wonderful warm, and above all, _dry _oasis staffed by irrepressibly cheerful people) and were regrouping at the bottom of a hill. There was a white house across the junction all lit up by our lights. It occurred to me, then, how bizarre a sight we must have been to anyone looking out that house. Over forty cyclists, in the torrential rain, mostly silent and still, cocooned in an immense bubble of light, as if we'd brought our very own dawn with us. I realised then what a special, unique, wonderful thing the FNRttC was. I've been hooked ever since.

It's not just the unique experience, of course. It's the comradeship, the sense of all sorts of different people nevertheless pulling together to produce something that is immeasurably greater than the sum of our individual parts. It's the automatic and unstinting help from people who in some cases you've just met, from redfalo guiding me to HPC that very first time to the able assistance of @TimO on my embarrasing occasion of a double puncture (note to self: _watch out for unexpected kerbs_!) It's beers and laughter on the morning after. It's a random stranger giving me a mug of tea whilst I was waymarking in Darkest Wales (Wales will always occupy a special place in my heart). It's talking to old friends and meeting new ones.

In the end, it all boils down to a stash of memories, carefully wrapped up and packed in a chest labelled "FNRttC": to be unpacked whenever I need to be reminded of Good Times. Thank you all.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2014)

User10571 said:


> I think the turning point was here, before which we were a smallish bunch of mates who gathered under the direction of Dellzeqq, and a fullish moon, and headed for the coast.
> The last time we stopped at the house of the immigration officer I think our number was something like 42.
> Standing room only. And some of it outdoors.
> The ride at the end of the month in which that article was published was when the FNRttC went galactic.
> ...


Part of me is sad that I missed out on those early rides (though I'd have been in no state to do them), but I think that the small group night rides I've done, including with your good self, have been amongst the best. In truth, I like both- they each have their own set of pros and cons.

That Guardian piece was a really great summation of what the ride is (still, size notwithstanding) about, gold bullion of prose compared to the bouncing cheques of publicity from the commercial/charity alternatives.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2014)

McWobble said:


> It's the automatic and unstinting help from people who in some cases you've just met, from redfalo guiding me to HPC that very first time to the able assistance of @TimO on my embarrasing occasion of a double puncture (note to self: _watch out for unexpected kerbs_!) It's beers and laughter on the morning after.


The double puncture wasn't a problem. Discovering you had a double puncture only after fixing the first one on the other hand.....


----------



## srw (26 Jan 2014)

AKA Bob said:


> I was very welcome but maybe the Brompton should be left at home. Needless to say I turned up on the Brompton.


I got a very similar reply when I proposed the tandem. That was back in 2010, and a week of lousy sleep did for any idea of doing that ride. Instead I turned up on my own one day when RVW was out of town, exchanged (nervous) words with @GrumpyGregry on the way out from under the arch, endured a long cold wait for coffee in Horley, successfully climbed the Beacon and was invited to the pub in Brighton by @theclaud. Since when I've been back for more on more occasions than I can remember.

I love the surreality of being out and about and sober when others are in bed, and of desperately fighting to stay awake on the train home.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2892489, member: 1314"]Despite paraliaphobia I’ve managed 4, the first was Whitstable Autumn 2010, the last was Southend Summer 2012. Nothing since as my weekly commuting mileage upped in 2013 to about 170 miles a week and come Friday evening I’m all cycled out. I was motivated to attend by tales of early morning ****-ups of which I was determined to be a part. As a very very occasional member I have a few reflections as a minor footnote to the whole affair that Adrian calls the best cycling club in the world.

I remember Origamist sitting forlornly on the kerb outside the Rochester cafe, freezing wet ‘acclimatising’ he said; cycling back from Liverpool Street with slimline SD through SW London early evening in a fug; FD’s RSA top; being in intellectual awe of the legendary TC and not talking to her for about a year therefore as I’m sure she could read my mind, humouring myself with the more simple 3BM instead; DW making a move on Mice(!); Aperitif’s St George’s shield; Adrian and TMN trying to get me to eat my shorts; Greg’s man skirt; racing the Lithuanian fixed; a superb write-up by TC; continuing drinking with TimO in a Tooting pub in the afternoon; thinking MacW was Scandinavian; Luke.

Felpham was my fave as I remember sunny skies and champagne for breakfast on a scorching Bank Holiday.

I feel rather unfulfilled by it, though, as I never committed enough to get the most of it, taking more than giving back, never quite relaxed. I’ve been reminiscing and going over the posts and photos of the rides I have been on and wishing I had just engaged more with the people and the experience and taken savouries to eat as sweets are far too common I think, and a hip flask.

I think it’s a nice thing, ‘nice’ in the good sense of the word, more together than the mish-mash Dunwich Dynamo which was my first night-ride.

Thanks to Simon.

My favourite sucessful moment was passing myself off as an attractive asian lady in Rose's Café (now closed) in order to get free beers' promises from DW.

View attachment 36919
[/quote]
Rose Restaurant now reopened. We went there in September.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2014)

User10571 said:


> You really need to ask?
> I wrote this a long time ago. In another place. Chances are you probably still have it, Sam
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I only have the 1 FNRttC under my belt but with memories a-plenty. Work sh1itt and family life generally defeats desire. I've done a few other night rides including the Oxford to London several times (it's on the doorstep) and can only agree with User10571's list above as motive. 
The camaraderie is fabulous and I think there is a natural bond between people that seek such a seemingly strange but ultimately sublime experience. I've no desire to ride at night alone other than quick city-spins of an evening to stretch the legs, to smell, taste, feel the hubbub of nightlife. But to share the experience with others, to have the roads as our playground, to really enjoy the breaking of dawn together for me is something special.
The regulars make it easy to want to return.
I'm hoping to see somewhere other than Brighton next time ....


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 Jan 2014)

Looking to pop my FNRttC cherry this year. Need a reasonably genteel one to ease me in to it though.

Plan would be to get a Friday evening train York to Kings Cross, ride to the start. Do the ride, have brekky, go to the pub, ride back to London, get a cheap hotel room for me and the bike, sleep the sleep of a thousand men, then get up perky and get a Sunday train back to York.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> Looking to pop my FNRttC cherry this year. Need a reasonably genteel one to ease me in to it though.
> 
> Plan would be to get a Friday evening train York to Kings Cross, ride to the start. Do the ride, have brekky, go to the pub, ride back to London, get a cheap hotel room for me and the bike, sleep the sleep of a thousand men, then get up perky and get a Sunday train back to York.


There's always the York to Hull one - that'll save a little travelling time and money.


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 Jan 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's always the York to Hull one - that'll save a little travelling time and money.


Of course there's the local one which I am looking to do this year (got the bike/dynamo/lights), but a FNRttC to me wouldn't be that bit more special if it didn't include a trip to the smoke.


----------



## velovoice (26 Jan 2014)

CP, if you're looking for a gentle introduction, I highly recommend the Southend ride.


----------



## velovoice (26 Jan 2014)

2893999 said:


> Too gentle. Brighton.


True, Brighton is the traditional "cherry-popper".


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 Jan 2014)

Brightons got Ditchling Beacon?

I suppose I'll have to train on Nunburnholme Hill up here to get acclimatised


----------



## velovoice (26 Jan 2014)

Southend truly is "gentler"! But as Adrian said, it might be _too_ gentle!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2014)

2893795 said:


> Good lord, one ride to Brighton and you are bored of it?


No... I've ridden to Brighton nearly 20 times ... I'd like a change!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2014)

2894445 said:


> Whitstable is a superb ride and so is Bognor.


I'll bear that in mind.... have always wanted to visit Sarfend though ... and I could ride back.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jan 2014)

2893999 said:


> Too gentle. Brighton.


 @ComedyPilot, it has to be Brighton. It's a fabulous ride, not least the swoop down towards breakfast and re-hydration later in the morning. Transcendental really.


----------



## srw (27 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'll bear that in mind.... have always wanted to visit Sarfend though ... and I could ride back.


Trust me - it's not worth it. Think Didcot-by-the-Sea.


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'll bear that in mind.... have always wanted to visit Sarfend though ... and I could ride back.


 You're more than welcome to join the Saturday Morning Ride back to Home. We'll even show you the delights of @ianrauk roundabout....


----------



## rvw (27 Jan 2014)

srw said:


> I got a very similar reply when I proposed the tandem.


He did persuade me in the end, so my first ride was also a Brighton. We went up Ditchling in mist so bad that srw could see better without his glasses than with, then met the vile headwind at the top. But despite that we've done a few more, and although I sometimes have the "why on earth" feelings during the week before, once we get started I'm fine. (Yes, even on the wet Southend ride last year when we'd arrived at HPC soaked having already cycled from Amersham into London...)

Reasons for? The company, quiet roads, picking up a tailwind for the last miles into Whitstable and sailing along feeling fantastic in 6am sunshine, nightingales, skylarks, and the expressions on the faces of folk at work when I tell them about it. Outwitting jobsworths on the various railways to get the tandem home again afterwards.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2014)

srw said:


> Trust me - it's not worth it. Think Didcot-by-the-Sea.


Oh, OK ... it's better than I'd expected then!


----------



## BigGee (27 Jan 2014)

I was inspired to join the FNRttC club by the Guardian article, which after reading I thought I really do have to have a go at this. Sometimes I can be quite an impulsive person and once I had read it I was not going to be happy until I tried it.

I'd been an occasional cyclist as a child, but when I came to London when I was 18 decided to splash out on a cheapish road bike as a means of transport and began cycling all over London whenever I wanted to get anywhere. I became a cycle commuter and also got hooked into the early I980's channel 4 coverage of the TDF. I was fascinated by mountain stages in particular and was inspired by my fellow Scotsman Robert Millar and decided that I needed have a go at things like that as well. The purchase of a better touring bike followed and the Alpes, the Pyranees followed in due course. I also decided on a bit of a whim that I needed to cycle up the west coast of America, so job was resigned and off I went, Mexico to Canada, keeping the ocean on your left hand side for navigation!

On returning to London, several months later, in my mid twenties, I made that decision that it was probably time to sort out my life. A career in nursing followed and then marriage and kids. Cycling inevitably had to take the back seat. I continued to commute and followed cycling avidly but never found the time to do any trips like that again. There were always to many demands on my time and money!

Fast forward another 15 or so years and I am just heading into a mid life crisis of sorts. I am 15 kg over my fighting weight am recovering from a bad crash where I smashed my elbow to bits and then a back operation and I feel the need for a challenge. JOGLE fitted the bill nicely and made me feel good on the bike again, knowing I could still do it and reminding me how much I enjoyed feeling really fit again.

I had read the guardian the previous year whilst training for the end to end and so after exchanging a few emails with Simon was on the start line for the Feb 2010 ride to Brighton. This was cold and wet and was a ride I should never have done as I was not feeling well and yet it was something I felt I did really want to do. Pretty much all my riding up to this point had been solo riding. Now I always have been and continue to enjoy riding a bike by myself but I have also always hankered after sharing the experience a bit more as well. The shift work I do has always made it hard to commit to a club and my one experience of trying was not very positive.

I immediately realised that this group was for me. It was informal and non hierarchical and welcoming to new comers like myself who were naturally a bit wary about groups and how you might fit into them. I like the way everyone stopped and waited, helped with mechanicals and if everyone else had to freeze whilst waiting so bet it!

A combination of not being well on the night and those horrible weather conditions all aided in wiping me out for the rest of the year. A mystery viral illness and chronic fatigue kept me off the bike for the rest of the year and into the next. I always planned to return though, as I new this was something I would enjoy doing and was a great motivator to me as I rebuilt my fitness.

I have become a fairly regular member of the group now. I love the extreme conditions, the challenge of fighting the tiredness just before dawn, the exhilaration of flying along country lanes flanked by tall hedge rows, the thrill of chasing back on to the group in front of you. I love that it takes me and my bike to places that I otherwise would be very unlikely to go.

I am probably never going to be the most sociable and talkative member of the group, that is largely my personality. It does not mean however that I do not enjoy the company and the joy of riding and sharing with others. It is a fantastic and addictive experience. The dates for this year are in my diary and can't wait to get going again.

I am touching 50 now, a long way from the 18 year old who bought a cheap bike when he first came to London. I made a good choice then when I bought the bike and another one when I started doing the night rides!


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Jan 2014)

"I am probably never going to be the most sociable and talkative member of the group member of the group, that is largely my personality."

Teef??????
Ade?????


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2014)

Yeh - fark you.


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2014)

2894786 said:


> Oi


 


Aperitif said:


> Yeh - f*** you.


 
Yep it's difficult to shut you two up once you get started!!!


----------



## User482 (27 Jan 2014)

I wanted to join the FNRttC for reasons no better than the fact that Simon and several of the regular participants are posters here who I like and admire. Fast forward to 22 October 2010, and - a nasty crash the previous day having healed up nicely - theclaud was tasked with chaperoning me from Paddington to the start. There may have been a pre-ride sharpener...

To the ride itself. I thought (and still think) there's something rather magical and almost illicit about 80+ riders cruising through the middle of London, changing the road from how it is, to how we'd like it to be, if only for a fleeting moment. What I remember most is laughing like a drain so many times - the camaraderie and the sheer improbability of what we were all doing. Later memories are somewhat blurred by the vast quantity of brown beer consumed at the Waterfront, and it's a testament to how well theclaud has trained her bike that I managed to catch a train home.

Since then, I've participated in the sub-zero Brighton and Southend rides, Wetstable, and went for a slide along the tarmac at Emsworth. I also waved jazz hands on the way to Swansea, shared whisky at sunrise on the beacon, and got more lost than anyone could think to be possible between LMNH and Paddington.

The arrival of our first daughter in 2011, and now our second last November mean that opportunities for joining you are going to be even more limited than previously, but join you I shall.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2014)

Actually, I don't do them anymore...much.
It was nice riding back on a Saturday before it became popular...Brilliant Brian was the arch 'ride-backer' of the day, and he excelled himself on my first night ride (2008), taking Topcat, ARAllsopp, iLove Bikes and self back to civilization...young Andy's first ride out (despite his initial fatigue), first 100 on the way back and he's not looked back, thanks to help from Ian and Andy in particular.. 
It was nice having a few pints in the morning, not riding back and getting a party going; watching talented people ride bikes, talk, and have fun generally - what else is there to do - be sensible and sleep? Sometimes it is hard to win over miserable people but in general the night ride does.
Also, the bimbles to Cardiff for the night rides to Swansea are fun - I saw my first wingwalker... 
Raising a few bob was good too. The Martlets stuff, blasting back from Bognor to The Cenotaph with Mike Eyre, after he rode from 'ull to London, had a few zeds and then did the night ride and return - at pace. (We descended Bury Hill very rapidly, and later, at the Hammersmith roundabout, my handlebars collapsed at low speed - I was a lucky old thing that day.) Spin-off rides with people familiar with my surliness and lack of direction - we had a lot of fun in the MacB days...and shepherding him to a 100 too - that was a real benchmark for someone inspired by the Night Rides.
Helping people along and getting dirty, using gas to fix flats, and administering cognac and cakes - there's nothing else really...apart from Simon. Plenty of wise people on night rides to keep fools like me happy, and as long as no-one does anything dangerous (like try and get a beer out of McUser, McWobble, MacB etc...(see a trend here?) ) things roll along nicely and the dawn breaks.
I've made an equal amount of friends as enemies probably, but it doesn't matter, Adrian - I'll still help you fix yer puncture...
Bamboo bikes, a Yuba Mondo, and a BSO with the front forks on the wrong way round - all human life and Davy is here! 

In short - do one and share the fun.
And Simon Legg is an exceptional talent. It helps. Not for nothing is he called the architect of the Night Rides.
Finally, always trust User10571. (providing the alarm goes off)


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> Yep it's difficult to shut you two up once you get started!!!


fark you too, you Daisy from Dieppe!


----------



## velovoice (27 Jan 2014)

2894445 said:


> Whitstable is a superb ride and so is Bognor.


My two favourites.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2014)

In addition to the attraction of the FNRttC itself, I like the fact that it gives me an opportunity to do longer rides than I would otherwise do. For various reasons I don't tend to ride much more than 100 km or so at a go. But since starting to ride with the Fridays, I've found that the Saturday mornings give me a chance to push that up over 100 miles. Although I can drastically conk out on these morning rides. I remember flying, absolutely flying, along the flat lanes North of Hull on the way to my sister's place last year. And then all of a sudden being reduced to a complete crawl, struggling into a gentle zephyr as if it was a gale-force headwind.


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2895093, member: 1314"]Yebbut it has the delights of the A1306 heading towards the M25 Lakeside Service Station on a cold dark wet windy night as GIANT HGVs trundle past, inches from your ear.[/quote]
Stop being a wuss! And they are Trek HGVs rather than Giant ones.


----------



## hatler (27 Jan 2014)

Ooooo. Where to start. I'll have to think about this one a bit. I promise to post something here as a direct response to the OP at some point.


----------



## hatler (27 Jan 2014)

There's sort of two questions hiding in the OP.

Why did you ride the first one ?

Why did you carry on (if indeed you did) ?

Answering the first question probably says more about the responder than anything else.
Answering the second question is likely to reveal more about the nature of the Fridays.

Sam, Do you want both answers ?


----------



## jayonabike (27 Jan 2014)

I'd love to do some FNRttC but working Friday nights puts a stop to that. I'm going to have to coincide a week off when one is on, and I'd be up for the Saturday morning run home


----------



## PaulRide (27 Jan 2014)

^^^^^^^^Blimey, thanks for posting that photo User10571! Happy memories!

Evil Kiwi was called Ed, but my memory of meeting him at HPC involved him introducing himself to me as "Id", to which my response was "And your name in real life?". "Id, like I sid".

I think I have a few photos somewhere of an early FNRttC with moonlit Pikes pausing at the greenhouses before the climb up Ditchling. And possibly even a Legg arriving at the top. Could be the same ride - he was certainly in that jersey.

But before I respond to anothersam, I will need some peace and quiet to delve back into the depths of 2005/6. I may be some time.

Edited for some additional rambling content for Sam:
the roads belong to us again
nightingales, marsh frogs, badgers, stars, planets, space stations and iridium flares, bungalows that we'd have missed in broad daylight
being able to drift in and out of conversations – nobody expects us to be articulate for very long but everyone seems happy to echange a few words on any subject
the transition from city to country, from darkness to light, hitting cold pockets, rising out of the mist, sneaking through a gap in the South Downs at Arundel, the warmth of the rising sun across the Graveney Marshes
as others have said, that first breath of oxygen at Mitcham, the leg-stretch of Portnalls Road
pushing aside the week’s accumulated detritus
trying to make sense of references to Deleuze
but I’ve had doubts as well, similar to those expressed in your “ambivalence” post: progress is slower with larger numbers, the mechanics start to take over from the poetry, more friction. And which poor sod lives on that corner in Lindfield where we pause and talk loudly at 4am?

And odd little fortuities:
User10571 turning out to be a neighbour.
And (admittdly on a different ride) do you remember puncturing near Peasenhall and, as a result, meeting that barn owl?


----------



## hatler (27 Jan 2014)

2895438 said:


> Was he evil?


 He used mudguards.


----------



## PaulRide (27 Jan 2014)

I never detected any malice. I recall that he moved back to NZ. I hope he's still cycling, wherever he is.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jan 2014)

Way back in the 1980s while touring, my cycling buddy suggested night riding - it was something that some people at his dad's cycling club did and it sounded interesting. We sat in a pub somewhere and resolved to give it a go when we got back. We would take our bikes out to Dover on the last train and ride back to London. What a great plan! Of course, we never did. Like many plans hatched in the pub it came to naught. It's taken me about 30 years to get around to it. In the opposite direction.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Jan 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I'd love to do some FNRttC but working Friday nights puts a stop to that. I'm going to have to coincide a week off when one is on, and I'd be up for the Saturday morning run home


Look at the Flemish ride. Saturday May 3 from Brussels, which is surprisingly easy to get to in an afternoon and a short adventure in itself, and then on Sunday morning an easy but fascinating return along the Belgian coast (which, if it in the south of France and warm all the time, would be a world-class resort for beaches and beauty) in a tram. Yes, you did read that correctly. Then a potter through Dunkirk and a doze on the ferry before a train ride from Dover to home on Sunday evening. And there are no hills whatsoever. And some fantastic canal-side rides on perfect tarmac. So you don't need to wait for a week off work.


----------



## User10571 (27 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2895758, member: 30090"]Ian has a roundabout named after him?[/quote]
Various stretches or features of road have been named after riders who have a certain _frisson_ with that particular section of tarmac.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2895758, member: 30090"]Ian has a roundabout named after him?[/quote]


Yes... Five Bells Roundabout over the A13 if you really must know.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2895883, member: 30090"]What happened?[/quote]


I have trouble with it...sometimes.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2895902, member: 30090"]How come? Would you like Lee and Plug to help you?[/quote]


No I don't think so.


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I have trouble with it...sometimes.




[QUOTE 2895902, member: 30090"]How come? Would you like Lee and Plug to help you?[/quote]
Can you put up very, very, very big road signs??


----------



## User10571 (27 Jan 2014)

2895944 said:


> Remind us about yours.


I thought you'd never ask.
AIUI there's a section of Lonesome Lane that Dellzeqq re-named User10571 Corner, or is it User10571 Bend?
I think this came to be as a result of his hanging onto my rear wheel when I took a somewhat cavalier line through a bend (You think I knew what I was doing? No. I was just giving it beans to the max, and was, frankly, lucky) and we were both lucky to not have ended in a messy situation on that spot.
I have form.
Of the alarm clock sort.
But I've always turned up when I've said I was going to.
Eventually.
It's hard work at times.


----------



## User10571 (27 Jan 2014)

I have, on occasion, been deeply engrossed in conversation with another rider, whereupon we've reached a section of the road which is crying out for attention/action.
Sometimes I have forewarned the accompanying rider that we're reaching a point where it would be advantageous to give it some.
Sometimes we've reached that point, I've made my excuses and gone off on one.
Sometimes we've reached that point, and I've just gone without a word.
Because I had to.
If you were ever the rider accompanying me on the lattermost, then I owe you an apology.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2014)

2894840 said:


> The breakfast photo from Felpham?


Hmmm you're right. I sense it was the beginning of the end; people's endurance and patience were being tested and a splinter group departed for a rival café. Snobbery some might say, but another aspect of the Night Rides was the ability to exercise artistic skills nonpareil...


----------



## User10571 (27 Jan 2014)

Nice hat.
I think we may be able to cross-reference this:
http://www.lfgss.com/post3525040-1056.html


----------



## hatler (27 Jan 2014)

Why did I do the first one ?
Well, I cheated a bit as we only joined the ride in Ditchling. This would have been 2006, somewhere before late July. And in fact all we did was get to the top of the Beacon and then peel off Eastwards along the South Downs Way.

Why ?
I had been cyclo-commuting for a couple of years and was becoming a bit of a cycling evangelist (bore is a term I've heard others use). I'd been led to the C+ forum and from there found acf. FNRttC threads were hard to miss, and Simon's eloquence about them (and cycling matters in general) struck a chord. Given that the Brighton rides ran within a couple of miles of where we spend most Summer weekends it was very tempting to ask to join up. Bit of an adventure for mini-hatler. A chance to try my new found fitness out. A chance to cycle up the Beacon at a silly enough hour of the day that we didn't have to worry about cars. An excuse to be on top of the Downs, on our own, at a magical hour of the day, with the world laid out below us. (It's pretty special up there.) I think those were reasons enough.


----------



## hatler (27 Jan 2014)

Why did we do any more ?
That's a longer answer, and one for another day.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jan 2014)

PaulRide has it spot-on with this comment...

_being able to drift in and out of conversations – nobody expects us to be articulate for very long but everyone seems happy to echange a few words on any subject_

It's like an extremely informal linear drinks party, except you only get a drink at the end.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2014)

2896101 said:


> I've always known it a User10571 Corner but I wasn't there at the time.


There's a User10571 bus shelter as well .....


----------



## Wobblers (28 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> Can you put up very, very, very big road signs??



Is it almost as bad as missing Sodding Gert Big Castles, do you think?


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2014)

McWobble said:


> Is it almost as bad as missing Sodding Gert Big Castles, do you think?


 Hey I'm happy with my castle. Ian has a roundabout. I don't think I've missed the castle as many times as I've gone round and round the the roundabout though.


----------



## Trickedem (28 Jan 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Way back in the 1980s while touring, my cycling buddy suggested night riding - it was something that some people at his dad's cycling club did and it sounded interesting. We sat in a pub somewhere and resolved to give it a go when we got back. We would take our bikes out to Dover on the last train and ride back to London. What a great plan! Of course, we never did. .


Not sure there would have been enough places along the way to buy extra batteries for your Never Ready lights.


----------



## Trickedem (28 Jan 2014)

My first ride was in April 2010. I'm not sure why I signed up for this, but at the time I was getting prepared to do LEJOG as a celebration of my impending 50th birthday, so I probably saw this as a good opportunity to get some miles in. The ride was to Southend and will probably go down in history as one of the most problem beset rides ever. We had torrential rain, punctures aplenty, accidents, ambulances and finally a break down of the group that led to various breakaway peletons entering Southend in every possible direction. But, I met some very nice nice people including @rb58 who was also on his first FNRTTC and has become a regular ride buddy; I also thoroughly enjoyed myself and couldn't wait to do it again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jan 2014)

Trickedem said:


> Not sure there would have been enough places along the way to buy extra batteries for your Never Ready lights.


 
I remember one day back then we cycled from Stourbridge to Aberystwyth. We were intending to take two days, but having made such good time to our half way stop, we pressed on. Long descents in the pitch dark on bumpy roads with sheep on them with nothing but a flickering yellowy beam to see by were a hairy experience.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2014)

It was young Andy ILB's fault. It's down to him that I do the FNR's.
On a Friday evening he would usually pop round to mine for us to have a natter and have a little fettle of his bike before me waving him off. He kept badgering me to join but it was always a no thanks - I did enough night riding on my commute as it was, was my excuse.
Well he badgered me enough for me to give in and him join the merry gang to see what all the fuss was about. It was a Southend ride in the summer of 2009. I didn't actually know what to expect though I had read a few ride reports on this very forum. I didn't realise when turning up at HPC that there would be as many people as there was. A few faces I knew and a lot I didn't. I was still a bit sceptical at this night riding lark, but as we rode on and the City turned into countryside the attraction started to hit me. 60-70 cyclists cruising down a darkened, unlit country lane, the only sounds are the tyres on tarmac, a few loud clicky freewheel's and muted, hushed conversations going on in the peleton. The brightest of moons and the millions of stars. Damn, why did I leave it so long to join in the fun.

You usually find me at the back of the rides now. Teccing, All-upping and asking people to get a wiggle on. A bonus of that is seeing the many red lights snake ahead in the distance. I never tire of seeing that. There's something quite magical about it

That very first FNR for me was also my very first SMRbtH. For me the anticipation of setting off with a few chums back to home matches that of the 'We are on our way' at HPC.

5 years, 35 FNR's and many new friends later I like to think I'm some sort of regular to the group and eagerly await March for the seasons first ride out.


----------



## hatler (28 Jan 2014)

slowmotion said:


> PaulRide has it spot-on with this comment...
> 
> _being able to drift in and out of conversations – nobody expects us to be articulate for very long but everyone seems happy to echange a few words on any subject_
> 
> *It's like an extremely informal linear drinks party, except you only get a drink at the end.*


 
That is a fabulous line.


----------



## anothersam (28 Jan 2014)

hatler said:


> There's sort of two questions hiding in the OP.
> 
> Why did you ride the first one ?
> 
> ...



Either or both. I'm easy.

I see you've already posted - thanks. Thanks everybody else, too.


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> ...................................You usually find me at the back of the rides now. *Teccing, All-upping and asking people to get a wiggle on.* A bonus of that is seeing the many red lights snake ahead in the distance. I never tire of seeing that. There's something quite magical about it.................................



Get a wiggle on, as in speed up?

What sort of speed is expected...?


----------



## velovoice (28 Jan 2014)

hatler said:


> That is a fabulous line.


I myself have been known to describe it to the non-initiated as "a rolling house party... outdoors and in the dark".


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> Get a wiggle on, as in speed up?
> 
> What sort of speed is expected...?



Adrian answered well for me.
Sometimes due the genial nature of the ride and perhaps due to a mechanical, the back of the ride sometimes slows a little, necessitating cajoling those at the back to push on to catch up with the main peleton.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jan 2014)

@ComedyPilot, I think about 11 mph rolling average is about normal. It gets slightly faster in the winter when only the super-athletes rule the dark lanes. It is most definitely not a race. Sign up. I very much doubt that you will regret it.


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Jan 2014)

Ahh haa - I do 12-15mph normally, with little bits of 15-18mph, so I should be ok.......


----------



## Beebo (30 Jan 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> Ahh haa - I do 12-15mph normally, with little bits of 15-18mph, so I should be ok.......


I only started these rides last year and was surprised at how slow they were. I imagine some people may be put off by the lack of speed.
They cant be any faster or they would get to the coast far too early for breakfast.
If you tear off at the front you will spend an awful long time standing round waiting for thetail to catch up, so best to keep a nice slow pace and enjoy the ride. This is one of the best aspects, there is no need to worry about pacing. 60 - 70 miles in 7 hours is childs play.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jan 2014)

But then again, the last one over the marshes to Whitstable was one of the fastest/longest stretches of non-downhill of riding I've done in recent years. I'm a natural dawdler and wool-gatherer - I generally never ride fast (or what I would consider fast) intentionally. Sometimes a hill does it to me, but that's it. But somehow I found myself at the front as we left Faversham, the pace quickened, and all of a sudden we were going quickly. As we were nearly there my usual excuse of wanting to keep something in reserve didn't apply, so I followed suit. I didn't realise that my bike went that fast. It was quite fun actually. Until I realised that my legs were falling off. Then I resumed wool-gathering.


----------



## User482 (30 Jan 2014)

User13710 said:


> . "The faster we are carried, the less time we have to spare."



I make an exception for Lonesome Lane...


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> But then again, the last one over the marshes to Whitstable was one of the fastest/longest stretches of non-downhill of riding I've done in recent years. I'm a natural dawdler and wool-gatherer - I generally never ride fast (or what I would consider fast) intentionally. Sometimes a hill does it to me, but that's it. But somehow I found myself at the front as we left Faversham, the pace quickened, and all of a sudden we were going quickly. As we were nearly there my usual excuse of wanting to keep something in reserve didn't apply, so I followed suit. I didn't realise that my bike went that fast. It was quite fun actually. Until I realised that my legs were falling off. Then I resumed wool-gathering.


That is a very unusual stretch of road though with magical properties. It convinces people, at least for 30 minutes, that they really are Mark Cavendish


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jan 2014)

martint235 said:


> That is a very unusual stretch of road though with magical properties. It convinces people, at least for 30 minutes, that they really are Mark Cavendish


 You mean I'm not? 
Spoilsport


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> You mean I'm not?
> Spoilsport


Have you been first to the Waterfront? If not then I have some bad news for you.


2901438 said:


> Not if it is convincing them for that long it isn't.


I've never timed myself over that stretch, how long should it take?


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2014)

2901461 said:


> I mostly tend to mark the left turn onto the road across the marshes and then amble along at the back, rather than wait in the queue for ages. From that point to The Waterfront is roughly 7 miles, I suspect that Cav could do that in something around 15 - 17 minutes.
> As for anyone else, who cares, it is only a bit of a laugh and I would hate to think it could lead to antisocial behaviour in Whitstable, my last uncle lives there and he is well doddery.


I've been first to the Waterfront once. And then karma came to visit and made my tyre explode.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2014)

2901469 said:


> FTFY


Unfair. I've never had more than 2 pints at the waterfront


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2014)

2901490 said:


> Soz must've been another time


And another town. I've been known to be slightly merry in Brighton


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2901647, member: 30090"]Nah, best stretch of road for that imo is between the pub at the top of Turners Hill and Lindfield.[/quote]
I think that's because, althought it doesn't look it, it's pretty much all downhill. I could be wrong ( or Mark Cavendish ).


----------



## frank9755 (30 Jan 2014)

2901461 said:


> I mostly tend to mark the left turn onto the road across the marshes and then amble along at the back, rather than wait in the queue for ages. From that point to The Waterfront is roughly 7 miles, I suspect that Cav could do that in something around 15 - 17 minutes.
> As for anyone else, who cares, it is only a bit of a laugh and I would hate to think it could lead to antisocial behaviour in Whitstable, my last uncle lives there and he is well doddery.



Told you - always marking the same corners!


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2901647, member: 30090"]Nah, best stretch of road for that imo is between the pub at the top of Turners Hill and Lindfield.[/quote]
Nah, too steep for me. Hate steep downhills.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2014)

2901515 said:


> Merry?


Yes "merry" having imbibed one beer more than is good me


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2014)

martint235 said:


> That is a very unusual stretch of road though with magical properties. It convinces people, at least for 30 minutes, that they really are Mark Cavendish


yeah, but would he go to the front? We'd all bomb down there at 23mph and, 150 metres from the crossroads, he'd rocket past. And we'd shout 'it's a T-junction, Cav' but he'd still wind up in the front garden of the house opposite.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2014)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 36891
> I enjoy the company and the sheer mad improbability of it all. Here is the early morning drinks party to celebrate Simon's birthday on top of Ditchling Beacon ( year unknown ).



Some fine athletes in that pic...


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Some fine athletes in that pic...


 ...artists even....


----------



## Aperitif (2 Feb 2014)

slowmotion said:


> ...artists even....








Beauty




and the beasts
















And even Simon comes in for some stick from time to time


----------



## Aperitif (2 Feb 2014)

2907565 said:


> You could be dead, once everyone in the beasts collection has finished.


Que?


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Feb 2014)

Or this:


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2014)

A very rare archive photo of an artist at work in the _atelier_


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2014)

2907921 said:


> That is a lovely photo


 My camera comes with a Herr Doktor Auto who lives inside. I just press the button.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2014)

'Teef is Nelson Mandela and ICMFP


----------



## Aperitif (2 Feb 2014)

slowmotion said:


> 'Teef is Nelson Mandela and ICMFP


Well "I'm Free" - if that's any help. I won that shirt competition, simply by wearing something from my wardrobe - not purchasing some monstrosity looking as though it had been sketched by a crazed surf dude on acid. Where's my prize by the way. The shirt is for sale @ 50 guineas ovno.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Well "I'm Free" - if that's any help. I won that shirt competition, simply by wearing something from my wardrobe - not purchasing some monstrosity looking as though it had been sketched by a crazed surf dude on acid. Where's my prize by the way. The shirt is for sale @ 50 guineas ovno.


Some people will ride at night to avoid having to look at those colours...


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Some people will ride at night to avoid having to look at those colours...


 ...some even bail out at the halfway cake stop to avoid the appalling spectre at breakfast...


----------



## theclaud (3 Feb 2014)

I love this one, which I think Is Mice's too. Perfect character shot of everyone in it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2014)

F**king Fosters, and in tins too!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> It is, isn't it - the inmates of the Reservoir Dogs Home.


So long as I get to play Mr Purple.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> F**king Fosters, and in tins too!!!


The bloke at the back would kill you for saying that - his shirt was green before he started cutting off bits of his ears for breakfast.


----------



## hatler (3 Feb 2014)

hatler said:


> Why did we do any more ?
> That's a longer answer, and one for another day.


This is defeating me at the moment. Too many reasons. Don't know where to start. One word will have to do for the moment.

Fun.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Feb 2014)

hatler said:


> This is defeating me at the moment. Too many reasons. Don't know where to start. One word will have to do for the moment.
> 
> Fun.


What about your desert island theory?


----------



## hatler (3 Feb 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> What about your desert island theory?


 Hmmm. Which one in particular ? I have one or two of those.


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Feb 2014)

slowmotion said:


> 'Teef is Nelson Mandela and ICMFP



My mother had curtains a bit like his shirt way back in my childhood .


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> My mother had curtains a bit like his shirt way back in my childhood .



The young Teef at play:


----------



## slowmotion (4 Feb 2014)

theclaud said:


> The young Teef at play:


 It makes a change from his usual lederhosen.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Feb 2014)

You'll be pleased to know, FSVO pleased, that I can link "The Sound of Music" to the FNRTTC (Brighton version).


----------



## pubrunner (4 Feb 2014)

User said:


> I'm stuck in bloody Shropshire...



Oy !

What's wrong with Shropshire ?

(Apart from the fact, that I live there ?) 

Whereabouts in Shropshire are you ?


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Feb 2014)

2910826 said:


> Recycling at its finest.



At least they went to a good home


----------



## User10571 (4 Feb 2014)

theclaud said:


> The young Teef at play:


Play ball or play guitar?
Which of the above two do you perceive as Teef, please?
Just curious, like....


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2014)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 37506
> 
> It makes a change from his usual lederhosen.


I used to look just like that. Then I woke up...some bleedin' woman strumming a guitar in my ear.
Since then I have avoided the 'highly-strung element', preferring ones that can fend er for themselves...
The ones with no strings attached are the most enigmatic, but often they're over the hill (the one which is alive with etc...) 


User10571 said:


> Play ball or play guitar?
> Which of the above two do you perceive as Teef, please?
> Just curious, like....


It's deffo me with the big ball User10571. When I was a shepherd back in the day, I would always go 'bell for leather' at the local football club disco - I always ended up with a ball. I was sayin' to 'me Julie' "Can you play that farkin' thing or what? And where's your strap?"

(It was a lovely ride out tonight...massive tailwind and just a wincy bit of rain...unlike an FNRttC)


----------



## pubrunner (5 Feb 2014)

User said:


> Sheriffhales, outside Telford.
> 
> It isn't Shropshire, _per se_, but the fact that my home is in Cambridge and I have to spend the week in Shropshire...



If you'd been closer, I'd have offered to buy you a pint . . . but you're in the wrong part of the county.


----------



## theclaud (5 Feb 2014)

pubrunner said:


> If you'd been closer, I'd have offered to buy you a pint . . . but you're in the wrong part of the county.


Are you sure it isn't you who is in the wrong part of the county?


----------



## srw (5 Feb 2014)

theclaud said:


> Are you sure it isn't you who is in the wrong part of the county?


Not if Reg is near Telford...


----------



## Quagga (12 Feb 2014)

My first was a Marlets ride in Sep 2010.
Newly married, I'd moved back to London from Moscow that year, and needed a target to focus on to help me get back into commmuting by bike. The whole idea of travelling at night just appealed straight away, the quirkiness, the lack of sleep, the lack of traffic and the way my stupid emailed questions got polite amusing responses from DZ i.e. if we leave at midnight and its a Friday night ride, do we arrive on Friday or Saturday morning?

One charity ride later I was hooked, whilst I managed a few rides in 2011, baby no.1 quickly appeared, followed by baby no. 2 last year, and so I'm now down to a one ride a year. This years will be in June, and I already can't wait.


----------



## StuartG (13 Feb 2014)

More night rides => less babies?


----------



## StuartG (13 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> It's fewer babies.


What's the name of the weekly Radio 4 statistics programme?
You do words, I do numbers


----------



## StuartG (13 Feb 2014)

I do smilies 

Changing tack, oh how I hate Februaries and why I'm hating this thread. Long time no FNRttCs and still 6 weeks to go before possible resupply. Classic addict symptoms of withdrawal here. How do others cold turkey?


----------



## StuartG (13 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> I'm just worried that I'll never be fit enough to do one again


The next is Southend via Stock so the least taxing provided the ford doesn't freeze. Or indeed if there is anything left above river level. It has the bonus of the finest halfway stop to draw you on. Southend (via the less salubrious M25 services) was my first in 2009 and the cheese & doodah hill is a mountain compared to what this run into Southend offers.

I so remember the fear of doing something I had not even contemplated before and so scared of not being able to complete. Which made the completion such a great achievement and a monumental step in my cycling life. So TMN feeling you may not be up to it may paradoxically add a little frisson to your next ride. But I doubt any ride will ever match your first FNRttC no matter how much Simon ups the anti. Brussels/Ostend will be merely interesting


----------



## CharlieB (14 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> I'm just worried that I'll never be fit enough to do one again - it's so hard to motivate myself to go out on the bike in this weather


Ditto, but I gotta get to work somehow…


----------



## Quagga (14 Feb 2014)

StuartG said:


> More night rides => less babies?



Certainly fewer babies with my genes anyway... fewer babies overall who knows

To be fair the die was set, when after the Marlets ride, I came home, went straight to the bed and crashed out. 
Only to wake up several hours later and find the very nice breakfast my wife had cooked to welcome me home, congealed on the kitchen table.
She wasn't impressed


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2014)

When I was a young teenager, I was estranged from my father for several years, I lived with my mother in Willeseden,NW London then later in Chertsey in Surrey. My Father lived in Blean, a small village in-between Whitstable and Canterbury. I missed my father a great deal, I was often very unhappy and I used to fantasise about running way to see him, the only mode of transport I had was a bike ( a Dawes Kingpin). I used to plan the journey using the road maps of the time and while my way to sleep imaging the adventurous journey. It was not that much “pie in sky” for my teenage brain; I often cycled to my aunts from Willesden or Chertsey to her home in Welling for the school holidays. Another 30 miles or so didn't seem that much of a stretch.

I never did get round to doing it, other teenage stuff got in the way to distract me, like Saturday jobs, Music, Scouts and Gentleman’s specialist magazines.

When I first read about FNRttC trip to Whitstable it jogged a long lost memory about my fantasy ride, so I thought I’d give it a go. I'm in my mid-fifties, and my dad is still alive, I finally got to do my ride more or less and visit him. Once we got to Whitstable and had breakfast I carried on along the Crab and Winkle Line cycle path and visited Blean, the old Church where I was a truly awful choir boy, the Village hall that served, for a short time, as my school, then on to Bridge on the other side of Canterbury where my dad was living last year. He has now moved back to Blean where he has built a house.

It was a great night out; everyone was very friendly, helpful and fun, I loved it and I will be doing it again this year. I may even do it on the bike I would've ridden had I’d done the ride 40 odd years ago.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2014)

2930104 said:


> What a lovely story.



Thank you.


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> I'm just worried that I'll never be fit enough to do one again - it's so hard to motivate myself to go out on the bike in this weather


You can keep me company at the back then.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> You can keep me company at the back then.



There is no back on a FNRttC.. there is only me, Walnuts and Agent Hilda...


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> There is no back on a FNRttC.. there is only me, Walnuts and Agent Hilda...


Your optimism towards the level of my riding speed/prowess is unfounded....


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Feb 2014)

2930239 said:


> I thought walnuts got sacked.


Agent Hilda is his voice double. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Feb 2014)

2930252 said:


> No one gets left behind. Leastways not while they are still alive.


Your optimism towards the level of my cardiorespiratory system is unfounded....


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> 'Walnuts', 'sacked'? Have you been at the gentleman's specialist magazines again?


Never thought I'd see @User13710 give @Fnaar a run for his money


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Feb 2014)

2930295 said:


> You misunderstand. Someone gets issued with a pearl handled derringer to administer a coup de grace, where appropriate.


Gulp...


----------



## Agent Hilda (19 Feb 2014)

Mmmmm I have read all your comments people and make particular note of Mr Hall. Luckily I am fully equipped to deal with him, probably in the dark, down a lane somewhere. Meantimes I am going to smoke 50 fags a day and purchase a velvet cycling top a la Ms Fenella Fielding, my almost favourite Carry On Star of All Time.
Lots of love
Agent H (kiss kiss kiss)


----------



## swarm_catcher (24 Feb 2014)

This blog post just about sums up why I do R on a FN.

Southend 2011: The witch tree ride


----------

